# Materialismul este o credinţă



## Daniel A.

„Care sunt reacţiile materialiştilor? Ele sunt foarte diverse:

Afirmă cinstit că materialismul nu este decât o credinţă printre altele. Definesc materialismul ca pe o teorie a spiritului care stipulează că mintea provine din ceva care n-are caracteristicile minţii (fără să folosească termenul materie, deoarece fizica cuantică a fost integrată raţionamentului). Şi asumă „trăsătura puţin circulară“ a acestei definiţii a materialismului. Este poziţia lui André Comte-Sponville şi este, cu siguranţă, cea mai respectabilă.“
Jean Staune - Are existenţa noastră un sens?

Ce sens are aici „trăsătura puţin circulară“ (în franceză „le caractère quelque peu circulaire“)?


----------



## Daniel A.

Mulţumesc, am găsit până la urmă. Fig. Argument circulaire, argument illusoire qui, tournant comme dans un cercle, revient à son point de départ et prouve la question par la question.


----------



## farscape

Este vorba într-adevăr de argument circular sau un cerc vicios

Cred că ai putea folosi :

"Trăsătură puțin circulară" -> Trăsătura cu oarece caracter de argument circular


----------



## Daniel A.

Mulţumesc.


----------



## irinet

Eu aș numi-o 'dualitate' în contextul dat. Întrucât e foarte dificil să vorbim despre conștiință fără a o lega de materie, și chiar dacă știința de azi tinde a le explica separat prin fizica cuantică, nu poate încă să le anuleze legătura. Acesta este _cercul vicios_ de astăzi sau _dualismul_ filosofic antic.

E doar o părere.


----------



## Daniel A.

irinet said:


> Eu aș numi-o 'dualitate' în contextul dat. Întrucât e foarte dificil să vorbim despre conștiință fără a o lega de materie, și chiar dacă știința de azi tinde a le explica separat prin fizica cuantică, nu poate încă să le anuleze legătura. Acesta este _cercul vicios_ de astăzi sau _dualismul_ filosofic antic.
> 
> E doar o părere.



Mulţumesc. Atunci când e vorba de filosofie lucrurile sunt mai complicate, mai ales când o traducere din franceză nu poate reda exact ce a vrut autorul să spună.


----------

